# I was tagged by my p Metallica



## crawley07 (Jul 26, 2016)

I was in my p Metallica enclosure for regular maintenance. Had my gloves on the ones that are worn in hospitals thin latex gloves. It doesn't seem bad it is red on my right hand index finger no bleeding it is bit swollen. Shall I take benedrl? To be on safe side? I kept my hand in hot water for at least 20 mins. This happened at 7:36 pm central time and I felt a bit nauseous. It is now 10 o clock.


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 26, 2016)

I would take some just in case.  Doesn't sound that bad, perhaps it didn't pump too much venom into the wound?  Good luck man.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 26, 2016)

Make a bite report. Are you aware of the venom they have? Ditch the gloves, they are useless. How new are you to keeping tarantulas?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 26, 2016)

What's the size of the T? Given your symptoms, it wasn't a fully wet bite. Consider yourself lucky, I know I would. As has been said, lose the gloves, they're useless.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 26, 2016)

Okay, I looked at your species kept. Unless that hasn't been updated in a LOOONG while, I would post pictures of the spider and the enclosure. Just this situation in general worries me more than the usual "I got tagged by a hot OW tarantula" Thread.


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 26, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Okay, I looked at your species kept. Unless that hasn't been updated in a LOOONG while, I would post pictures of the spider and the enclosure. Just this situation in general worries me more than the usual "I got tagged by a hot OW tarantula" Thread.


I think OP is experienced.  Check his old reviews in his signature.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 26, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I think OP is experienced.  Check his old reviews in his signature.


Okay, just checked. Most of my worries have been quelled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't really have a problem with the gloves, as long as people don't use them in any sort of assumption of added safety. If I'm working in the enclosure of a NW that kicks hairs, I'll wear nitrile gloves. In an OW, you don't have to worry about that but it could just be for sanitary purposes if you're cleaning out boluses, or feces, etc.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 27, 2016)

I wear disposable gloves *every time* I feed/water my spiders.  Protects me from bacteria on crickets, boluses, fouled water bowls, etc.  Also keeps anything on my hands (soap residue, food grease, lotions, sprays, etc) from the spiders.  Plus they're a barrier from urticating hairs, especially when combined with a long sleeve shirt.

I recommend everyone wear disposable gloves when working with their spiders. 

There is no glove you can wear that is both bite-proof and allows for any kind of dexterity when working with fast-moving venomous animals (I used to keep cobras).  I don't know why anyone would think he would wear gloves for bite protection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bread (Jul 27, 2016)

I've still got my old kevlar gloves from the military, but I'd rather let a Pokie bite me than risk it hurting a fang :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jul 27, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I wear disposable gloves *every time* I feed/water my spiders.  Protects me from bacteria on crickets, boluses, fouled water bowls, etc.  Also keeps anything on my hands (soap residue, food grease, lotions, sprays, etc) from the spiders.  Plus they're a barrier from urticating hairs, especially when combined with a long sleeve shirt.
> 
> I recommend everyone wear disposable gloves when working with their spiders.
> 
> There is no glove you can wear that is both bite-proof and allows for any kind of dexterity when working with fast-moving venomous animals (I used to keep cobras).  I don't know why anyone would think he would wear gloves for bite protection.


I don't feel that it is necessary to wear gloves. Everything that gets on you hands can be washed of and as long as you don't come into contact with harsh chemicals I don't see any problem for your Ts with whats on your hands.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shining (Jul 27, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I wear disposable gloves *every time* I feed/water my spiders.  Protects me from bacteria on crickets, boluses, fouled water bowls, etc.  Also keeps anything on my hands (soap residue, food grease, lotions, sprays, etc) from the spiders.  Plus they're a barrier from urticating hairs, especially when combined with a long sleeve shirt.
> 
> I recommend everyone wear disposable gloves when working with their spiders.
> 
> There is no glove you can wear that is both bite-proof and allows for any kind of dexterity when working with fast-moving venomous animals (I used to keep cobras).  I don't know why anyone would think he would wear gloves for bite protection.


Hahahahaha really? Bacteria on crickets on your hand? Do you wipe your butt with gloves on too? You shouldn't even have skin contact with a bolus, water dish or left over prey item, that's what hemostats/tongs are for. 

Gloves for urticating hairs I understand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 27, 2016)

I work with commercial grade pesticides every other week. I wear cologne, clean the house with harsh chemicals, so on and so on and so on. As with any exotic pet, it's expected that you wash your hands before dealing with these creatures. 

No deaths yet. 

I go in there with body armor if I'm dealing the the urticating setae of a T. stirmi, but anything else? My tongs are touching everything, not my hands.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I work with commercial grade pesticides every other week. I wear cologne, clean the house with harsh chemicals, so on and so on and so on. As with any exotic pet, it's expected that you wash your hands before dealing with these creatures.
> 
> No deaths yet.
> 
> I go in there with body armor if I'm dealing the the urticating setae of a T. stirmi, but anything else? My tongs are touching everything, not my hands.


But those crickets and roaches are soooooo icky. *flamboyantly throws hands in the air*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## EulersK (Jul 27, 2016)

shining said:


> But those crickets and roaches are soooooo icky. *flamboyantly throws hands in the air*


I actually do wear gloves when cleaning the roach colonies  Those things are gross. The females secrete this fluid that gets sticky very quickly, and it's neigh impossible to wash off. So, when I'm dealing with a few thousand roaches... then yeah, gloves all the way. I learned really quick, though, to put rubber bands around my wrists to prevent roaches from crawling into the gloves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shining (Jul 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I actually do wear gloves when cleaning the roach colonies  Those things are gross. The females secrete this fluid that gets sticky very quickly, and it's neigh impossible to wash off. So, when I'm dealing with a few thousand roaches... then yeah, gloves all the way. I learned really quick, though, to put rubber bands around my wrists to prevent roaches from crawling into the gloves.


Yeah, that's another story and I understand why someone would. Even then, I don't, I am a disgusting human and I've been in filthier situations without gloves. Fish filter maintenance is the grossest thing ever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Thistles (Jul 27, 2016)

shining said:


> Fish filter maintenance is the grossest thing ever.


Only if there's a dead anemone that's been sucked up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 27, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Only if there's a dead anemone that's been sucked up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 27, 2016)

I would have had to get rid of my two B. smithi unless I wore the surgical gloves. I wear them all the time because of the urticating hair. I always use tongs when doing maintenance in all enclosures, but even having my hands in close proximity of their enclosure would make me itch. Plus, they kick hairs the moment I even look at them, so doing anything with them brings a high risk of coming in contact with their hairs - even just opening the lid disturbs the hairs that are everywhere.
Now, I just use them for everyone and things have been great. I was miserable before. And, I feel much better dealing with the crickets too.
However, I would never be under the illusion that they would protect me from a bite at all. They are only successful protection against urticating hairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I
> I go in there with body armor if I'm dealing the the urticating setae of a T. stirmi, but anything else? My tongs are touching everything, not my hands.


 
I use forceps, but sometimes things stick to them because of silk and have to be pulled off.  I scoop up crickets in my gloved hands and toss them into the spider cages, faster that way. There's a number of reasons to wear gloves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Jul 27, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I would have had to get rid of my two B. smithi unless I wore the surgical gloves. I wear them all the time because of the urticating hair. I always use tongs when doing maintenance in all enclosures, but even having my hands in close proximity of their enclosure would make me itch. Plus, they kick hairs the moment I even look at them, so doing anything with them brings a high risk of coming in contact with their hairs - even just opening the lid disturbs the hairs that are everywhere.
> Now, I just use them for everyone and things have been great. I was miserable before. And, I feel much better dealing with the crickets too.
> However, I would never be under the illusion that they would protect me from a bite at all. They are only successful protection against urticating hairs.


Wow, you're sensitive to them, aren't you? I knew that there were different reactions between people, but I didn't know it was that severe. Sure, my B. smithi makes me itch, but only if I actually got haired or I'm changing the substrate for whatever reason. The only bad reaction I've gotten is from T. stirmi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed (Jul 27, 2016)

I havenT been using them around my T's yet, but might have to when they get bigger, but I will go ahead and recommend nitrile gloves over latex gloves. They're thicker but still provide ample dexterity. I use them for working on my car, they actually provide very minor protection from snags (more than latex at least) so I'm sure hair wouldn't pass through. Still not thick enough to damage a fang though  

They also fit more snug, which I liked while working in tight spaces.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Wow, you're sensitive to them, aren't you?


It's funny because I never was until the B. smithi. I have never had to wear gloves with anyone else... ever. But, it seems that I am particularly sensitive to their hairs. Whether that is due to the hairs from that species specifically, or caused by the sheer volume of hair that they release, I'm not sure. I could probably get away with no gloves for everyone else, but I don't bother. I just put them on at the beginning and avoid any contact with any of them.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 27, 2016)

crawley07 said:


> *I was* in my p Metallica enclosure for regular maintenance.


How? Do you have a human sized enclosure for your _P.metallica_ or you just know the secret art of shrink yourself?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## louise f (Jul 27, 2016)

shining said:


> Fish filter maintenance is the grossest thing ever


I can def think of much more worse and gross things. ( and Ì`m not going to mention it here )  Fish filter maintenance is a walk in the park really

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyway, being you I would take nothing, aside for hot water just after the bite (according to someone that trick partially works for reduce the pain... don't know, never been bitten).

A visit to E.R when those are involved, as you know, is something to consider and not an option. Stay safe always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I actually do wear gloves when cleaning the roach colonies  Those things are gross. The females secrete this fluid that gets sticky very quickly, and it's neigh impossible to wash off. So, when I'm dealing with a few thousand roaches... then yeah, gloves all the way. I learned really quick, though, to put rubber bands around my wrists to prevent roaches from crawling into the gloves.


Just got 200 dubias to convince my parents they aren't your typical roach.. My dad did pest extermination before, so he treated it as "all roaches are just pests" They don't smell, which is great, but I have seen them secret a fluid when picked up. Is that the fluid you speak of?


----------



## EulersK (Jul 27, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Just got 200 dubias to convince my parents they aren't your typical roach.. My dad did pest extermination before, so he treated it as "all roaches are just pests" They don't smell, which is great, but I have seen them secret a fluid when picked up. Is that the fluid you speak of?


Yeah, they do that too, but I think that's just bile being forced out. That especially happens after feeding fresh fruits/veggies. No, what I'm talking about feels completely different. I only deal with it when handling mature females, I have no idea where it even comes from. It's clear and just feels like water at first, but it turns into sticky syrup after a few minutes. You don't really notice it with a couple females, but once you deal with a hundred or so, it's very apparent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Yeah, they do that too, but I think that's just bile being forced out. That especially happens after feeding fresh fruits/veggies. No, what I'm talking about feels completely different. I only deal with it when handling mature females, I have no idea where it even comes from. It's clear and just feels like water at first, but it turns into sticky syrup after a few minutes. You don't really notice it with a couple females, but once you deal with a hundred or so, it's very apparent.


Oh okay. Yeah mine are all nymphs at the moment.


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> or you just know the secret art of shrink yourself?


----------



## mistertim (Jul 27, 2016)

SausageinaNet said:


> I don't feel that it is necessary to wear gloves. Everything that gets on you hands can be washed of and as long as you don't come into contact with harsh chemicals I don't see any problem for your Ts with whats on your hands.


Also, remember that @Poec54 has well over a hundred spiders IIRC. That's potentially a LOT of nasty stuff getting on you when feeding and watering.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 27, 2016)

magicmed said:


> I will go ahead and recommend nitrile gloves over latex gloves. They're thicker but still provide ample dexterity.
> 
> They also fit more snug, which I liked while working in tight spaces.


 
My glove of choice is powder-free vinyl.  I have big hands and get XL's, as tight gloves cause hand fatigue.  One-size-fits-all doesn't work for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 27, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Also, remember that @Poec54 has well over a hundred spiders IIRC. That's potentially a LOT of nasty stuff getting on you when feeding and watering.


 
Tropicals are the worst offenders (and most of mine are).  As I do maintenance, the vast majority of water bowls have some combination of substrate/bolus/feces in them.  It's an uncommon experience to be able to go 5 cages in a row without having to clean or replace a water bowl.  Between that and unstacking & stacking cages, it takes a couple hours just to feed/water one section.  Wearing gloves not only serves as a contamination barrier between me and the spiders, but also allows me to work faster, by occasionally picking up things with my hands instead of always trying to manipulate forceps/tweezers. 

Do what you want, but for me, the gloves go on when I work in the spider room.


----------



## crawley07 (Jul 27, 2016)

I was saved by the gloves I got tagged with one fag. I would never go in for any maintenance without those gloves ever. The other dang didn't make through the glove spider is okay. All is well. Hand was red and swollen similar to a bee sting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 27, 2016)

sounds like you were lucky and received a dry bite

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 27, 2016)

crawley07 said:


> I was in my p Metallica enclosure for regular maintenance. Had my gloves on the ones that are worn in hospitals thin latex gloves. It doesn't seem bad it is red on my right hand index finger no bleeding it is bit swollen. Shall I take benedrl? To be on safe side? I kept my hand in hot water for at least 20 mins. This happened at 7:36 pm central time and I felt a bit nauseous. It is now 10 o clock.


This belongs in the bite reports.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 27, 2016)

crawley07 said:


> I was saved by the gloves


no

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

